
Mozilla revives Mozilla Labs - ccnafr
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/12/28/mozilla-revives-mozilla-labs/
======
ianbicking
I think this is a new name/site for the existing Mozilla group that went by
the name "Emerging Technologies".

------
tdurden
It isn't working so well yet...

Application error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. If you
are the application owner, check your logs for details. You can do this from
the Heroku CLI with the command heroku logs --tail

~~~
mdaniel
Heh, in their defense being a lab means almost by definition that things don't
work right :-)

------
formatkaka
The button interactions on labs.mozilla.com are dope!

Great work

------
xiphias2
I would prefer Mozilla finishing the Rust + GPU rewrite that is so promising,
especially on mobile.

But of course it's not my decision.

~~~
TheDong
Just because you start doing some new thing does not mean you can't also work
on other things.

Rewriting the browser in rust is a gargantuan task. It's still ongoing.

Adding more programmers does not instantly speed things up linearly. If every
person currently doing labs-work switched to trying to help with the rust
effort, I don't know if it would even make a significant difference.. And a
bunch of them would probably quit because that's not an area they specialize
in or wish to work in.

